# Farsi trovare pronti



## passola92

Esiste in francese l'espressione "Farsi trovare pronti"? 
Posso tradurla con "Se faire trouver prêts"?

In particolare, avrei la seguente frase: "I ristoranti non si sono fatti trovare pronti". L'ho tradotta con "Les restaurants ne se sont pas fait trouver prets".
E' corretta? 

Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Passola,
Perlopiù "farsi trovare pronti" si traduce in "être prêt(s)" (fatti trovare pronto alle ore 21 => sois prêt à 21 heures). Nel caso dei ristoranti, suppongo significhi che non sono ancora aperti. In questo caso si dirà in francese "les restaurants n'étaient pas encore ouverts" (o "ne sont pas encore ouverts", a seconda del contesto).


----------



## albyz

Ciao Passola e Matou,

siccome ristoranti è al plurale, potrebbe voler indicare una situazione "generale" dove il "pronti" risulterebbe un sinonimo di impreparati. Magari erano anche aperti ma non in gradi di soddisfare ad esempio l'afflusso anomalo di clienti.
In tal caso si potrebbe tradurre con qualcosa del tipo: "Les restaurants ont manqué au rendez-vous/ont loupé le coche."
Sans le contexte ça reste une hypothèse


----------



## Paulfromitaly

matoupaschat said:


> Nel caso dei ristoranti, suppongo significhi che non sono ancora aperti. .



Non è detto, potrebbe significare qualcosa si più generale, quindi abbiamo bisogno di un contesto chiaro.


----------



## matoupaschat

Anche se non dovessimo avere mai il contesto esatto, mi pare importante sottolineare, per chi cerchi in futuro di tradurre "farsi trovare pronti/o", che non è mai possibile "se faire trouver prêts", non si dice in francese.


----------



## passola92

Scusate il ritardo, eccomi! Il contesto in realtà è completamente diverso: si parla del divieto di fumo nei locali. La frase è tratta da un testo che però, a mio avviso, non aiuta. Eccolo qui:

"C’era unimpegno legislativo a regolamentare severamente la tolleranza delfumare nei luoghi dove
si mangia apartire dal gennaio 2004: chi l’ha più visto? I locali salvoeccezioni non si sono fatti
trovare pronti:gli hanno compiacentemente regalato il rinvio di un anno."

Io, per tenermi al sicuro, ho tradotto semplicemente con "n'étaient pas prêts"


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Passola, 
Facevi bene se c'era fretta . Per essere più preciso, direi in questo caso "n'étaient pas prêts à temps/n'ont pas été prêts à temps" o "n'ont pas pu _être prêts en temps voulu/se mettre en règle à temps_"


----------

